# 1 Walleye-1 ?



## mtnman (Jan 13, 2008)

well i went out again today and it was slow fishing all day. near evening i lost a about45 in muskie. i watched it come up and take my bait and bang i was cut of that quick.it hit about 5 ft off of shore. it was a really nice fish (probably 25lb)! i did manage to catch 2 fish both on my baby bass lure. heres a picture of each.


----------



## little anth (Jan 13, 2008)

nice job dude keep it up


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2008)

Way to go, the EYES have it today.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

good jon mtnman! That is your lucky lure!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys but my frying pan is getting lucky also


----------

